# Ladies and Gentlemen, Your Attention, Please...



## Carolyn (Jul 23, 2005)

:great:

* * * * *

How do we love and appreciate Pam? 

Let us count the ways...

:treasure:


----------



##  (Jul 23, 2005)

:kiss:For always being there for us!!!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 23, 2005)

:groupparty::groupparty::groupparty::groupparty:

:groupparty::groupparty::groupparty::groupparty:

One word to describe Pam : Valuable


----------



## pamnock (Jul 23, 2005)

How totally embarrassing :shock:

Pam :4hearts:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 23, 2005)

One Word........

*PAM*

:clap::kiss::bouquet:



Rainbows!


----------



## ariel (Jul 23, 2005)

I have no smiley wavey type thingys but I do have BIG letters to say Thankyou Pam and I'm glad you are here!!!!




Thanks for your help :dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 23, 2005)

pamnock wrote:


> How totally embarrassing :shock:
> 
> Pam :4hearts:




How _totally_ *appropriate.*

:kiss: 

:hug:

"...I want to thank you for the Love, the generosity and honesty that you gave me..." 


-Carolyn


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Jul 23, 2005)

4 words to decribe Pam. One of a kind!

We love you Pam!!!!


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Jul 23, 2005)

ABIG THANK YOU to Pam for your fast responses , packed with info. ,about bunnies ! 

I haven't been on thisforum that long, but I appreciate your taking time to provide so muchrabbit info. There really isn't alot to read on the topic of thesefascinating companions--sometimes it's even difficult to locate a vetwho treats "exotics" --but I've received so much help from Pam on bunnycare, ect.

Thanks again,

Kadish Tolesainkpansy: :bunnydance::clap:


----------



## naturestee (Jul 23, 2005)

A lifesaver- often literally! I wonder how many times we have picked your library of a brain?


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jul 23, 2005)

YourAWESOME!

~Amy


----------



## Zee (Jul 23, 2005)

*Pam,

Truely one of a kind !!!! I know that most of us would belost without your valuable help, information etc....*

:clap::star::blueribbon::kiss::bouquet:



Zee and the Girls


----------



## bunsforlife (Jul 23, 2005)

Pam is a wonderful and essential member of this forum!

Always ready with some advice and tips! 

Yay for Pam!

=) 



:groupparty::colors::ele::hug::runningrabbit::blueribbon::bouquet:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 23, 2005)

You're the WOMAN, Pam!!!

:clap:


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 23, 2005)

You're our pillar, Pam, in so many ways. I know I've counted on your more than once and you've always pulled through.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 23, 2005)

[sub][sup]_You go Pam! 

I have no 'advanced' smilies either so:_[/sup][/sub]


----------



## lyndsy (Jul 23, 2005)

You have taught me soooooooooooooooooo many things from reading your posts.

THANK YOU!

:wink:

:monkey::monkey:


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 23, 2005)

You are truly a valuable resource to have on this forum


----------



## Shuu (Jul 23, 2005)

:bunnydance::kiss:


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jul 23, 2005)

Pam, the wonderful answer-woman.We love ya!

Rose


----------



## pamnock (Jul 23, 2005)

Take Cover!!!!!!!! My hugely inflated head is gonna blow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flopsy (Jul 23, 2005)

[align=center]:apollo:Thanks Pam:apollo:

:balloons::bunnydance: For always... :bunnydance::balloons:
Helping others
Sharing your imput
Answering importantthreads quickly
And of course being you
 :4hearts:Who Knows How Many Buns Have Been Saved By Your Replies:4hearts:

:runningrabbit:


[align=left]-Ashley &amp; Flopsy
[/align] [/align]


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm really new to this forum, Pam, but I reallydo appreciate all your informative postings. Thanks for beingso thorough and accurate. So few people are willingto take the time and make the effort, you do, and all bunnies arebetter for it!

*  THANKS FOR ALL YOU DO! *

:angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:


----------



##  (Jul 23, 2005)

:laugh:








:laugh:If You only knew howhard this got me laughing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 23, 2005)

*Thanks Pam!!!!*

For all your wonderful advice and knowledge!!



:hug:

Jen

The buns wanted to say: "We love Pam!!!" :bunnydance:

Daisy, Sage, Basil, Elvis, Orion, Saphy, Sampson, Lily, Abby, Dillon, Anissa and Delilah


----------



## pamnock (Jul 23, 2005)

*gypsy wrote: *

:laugh:If You only knew howhard this got me laughing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





*Matthew loved that also --wehavefundoing very strange things to our faces with the photoediting program and sit here laughing our butts off.*

*Pam*


----------



## CorkysMom (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks for always sharing your vast amount of knowledge with us "wanna be's"... LOL


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 23, 2005)

Pam You are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You teach me something new everyday. You help us all and give us not only you time but your expertise.

You Rock!!!!!!!:blueribbon:









Thank you from all of us here at the Acres.

Tina, Jeremy, Dale, Apollo, Christa, Hopi, Misty, Stormy, Mitzy, Norman, Fedora and Doran


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 24, 2005)

Pam, not only are you a truly wonderful helpwith everything "Rabbit", but you are always compassionate, patient,and have a great sense of humour. You also have a very nice family .

Thanks for all your support and advice

Jan, Pernod and Perry x


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh!

Oh!

Oh!



I've been gone all weekend and almost missed the Pam Love Fest! :shock:

You're the best Pam! 

Smart, well spoken (written!) thoughtfuland kind, compassionate, a great Mom and Wife, and a loyal bunny forummember.  

Many of us know you would be welcomedwith open arms anywhere you decided to call your "home forum" and wefeel blessed that youhonor us with your regular attendance.Thank you for sharing your great expanse of knowledge and your kind andgentle spirit with us. 





Raspberry


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 25, 2005)

I thought I had written in this post before. I mustn't have got round to it.

I just want to say that I agree with what everyone has said on here. Onmy very first post, it was you that helped me through my unexpectedarrivals. I thought to myself "Wow, this person is great, how lovely ofher to go out of the way to help me" and I gave you a mana there andthen .

So yeah, thank you for all you do. This forum wouldn't be the samewithout your help, advice andknowledge. Not only do you helpeveryone butyour there if someone needs prayerstoo.:bouquet: PAM YOU ROCK!!!

Vickie

PS - LOL to that picture of your head. I really did laugh out laud.


----------



## pamnock (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks you guys -- this is really too much :rose:

Our esteemed moderator, Carolyn,is the lady who really sets the tone and makes this forum "home".



Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 25, 2005)

:nonono:

Don't even go there, Lady with The Big Head!

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Jul 25, 2005)

I cannot tell a lie missy -- this forum couldcarry on quite well without me -- however, it wouldn't exist withoutyou. rangepansy:



Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 25, 2005)

That's absolute HOG WASH. Don't get mestarted! Allow people to loveyou, as Buck wouldsay. 

As has been stated, you're irreplaceable here. I know thatpeople pick your brain all the time and you always handle it withdignity and grace. I can't tell you the number of people Ispeak to outside of this forum that when your name comes up, we thinkof you nothing short of a Gift from God. The time, patience,intelligence, kindness, and courtesy you exude every day is to beadmired and followed. 

Allow us to thank you and make sure you 'hear' how deeply weappreciate, respect, and love you for being there for us and ourcharges.

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Jul 25, 2005)

Well said Carolyn !!!

:highfive:

*"this forum could carry on quite well without me"*

*Pam* - This forum would have a big hole in it, if you were not here. You are a valueable person here !!!!!!!

Take the Thanks ! If it means you get a BIG HEAD then get one. You are loved by all here !!!!

~Zara


----------



## KatsMeowTree (Jul 25, 2005)

Haha! No, we don't appreciate Pam.... what areyou talking about? She NEVER gives us any useful information or wordsof incouragement. She's always negative and acts soooo stuck up! LOL!J/K!

Kat


----------



## pamnock (Jul 25, 2005)

Now that's the spirit Kat! 



Pam


----------



## KatsMeowTree (Jul 25, 2005)

Hehe... I knew I'd get a reaction out of you!

Kat


----------



## rabbits (Jul 25, 2005)

You are, by far, one of the most generous peopleI know. That you take the time out of your hectic schedule to helptotal strangers as well as your friends has always given me pause.Please know that RO appreciates your tireless efforts.
Three cheers for Pam!
Hip, hip, horray!
Hip, hip, horray!
Hip, hip, horray!


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 30, 2005)

By the way, Doc,

I've been meaning to tell you over and over again...

So many bunny friends LOVED seeing the pictures you had done of my three trouble bubbles. 

I'll have to bump up that thread again on your cards. I thought you wrote it, but can't find it, so it must've been me.

They're so gorgeous and sooo very special to me. 

You've enriched my life in so many ways.

:kiss:

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## Bassetluv (Jul 30, 2005)

:hug:
That's for you Pam...in the short time I've been here I've learned somuch from reading your posts, and all of the valuable advice you give.I've owned and even raised and shown some rabbits in the past, but inmany ways am still a novice. What a blessing it is to know that if everany of us need it, you are here in a heartbeat to help out, encourage,and give guidance with our rabbits. 

You are an absolute treasure! :rose:

~Di


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 30, 2005)

Yes Pam, you deserve every bit of praise.


----------



## elle (Aug 18, 2005)

OK, I realize I should have posted on here earlier-shame on me.

I have been reading older postslately. and reading,and reading, and reading... There is so muchinformation to digest and as I learned earlier today-you really need toread every word that people write. This brings meto this post. 

Pam you are incredible, wonderful, insightful, so darn smart and greatat really helping others understand what seems impossible tocomprehend. I have so enjoyed sharing in your knowledge andcompassion. You aredefinitely worth a bump to thefront page. 

Thank you so very much and I am look forward to reading and reading and reading and learning more.

Ever so gracious-

elle


----------



## pamnock (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks Elle!



Will this thread never die? LOL



Pam


----------



## Lissa (Aug 18, 2005)

My turn! My turn! Pam, youhave helped me so much in my time away from the forum. Thankyou so much. Your knowledge is so valuable to thisforum. :hug:


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 18, 2005)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Thanks Elle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol Neverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!

...cuz youre so great !


----------



## elle (Aug 18, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> *pamnock wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Thanks Elle!
> ...


...and because I like to make Carolyn happy too! She likes aneat forum and I like Carolyn!I did notwant make a new thread to tellPam how wonderful she is whenthis one sums it all up it one pretty nutshell!

:sunshine:elle


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 18, 2005)

Ha ha my turn, shame on me for not postingbefore! Where would we be without your great advicePam??Your one of the members that makes this forum what itis!


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 18, 2005)

*pamnock wrote: *Will this thread never die? LOL



Nope! we will never tire of telling you how great you are and how much we appreciate you.

:blueribbon:You are the best!

Tina


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 18, 2005)

Thank you for sharing your vast knowledge and experience for the good of rabbits everywhere!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 27, 2005)

Just a reminder, Pam....you are a treasure!

:treasure:

Know how appreciated and loved you are here for taking the time to share your expertise with us.

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Dec 27, 2005)

*Carolyn is the true treasurebringing us all together here :love:*



*Pam*


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 27, 2005)

Yes, your knowledge is much appreciated...I knowyou've helped me alot in starting out on knowing what to look for in myholland adventure I'm undertaking...I have a LONG ways to go...butappreciate the many pm's you've always taken the time toanswer! :hug:


----------



## Lissa (Dec 27, 2005)

Pam, your knowledge is very valued. Thank you.


----------



## ddrahan (Jan 20, 2006)

Hello...I have been reading this forumeverydayfor about 2 years now, ever since I got myfirst pair of wonderful bunnies...I guess I dont respond as I muchshould....But from reading your posts and your responses to others andmy occasional posts...you truley are someone that deserves to beappreciated and thanked. Thank you in so many ways...Darlene, Corbin,Leliu. Twix and Ruby.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jan 21, 2006)

It makesmevery sad that we won't benefit from Pam'sinputanymore.



I hope that those of us who loved andadmired her, learned enoughfrom her, to get us through theserious health crisis's when the goinggets tough around here.

Raspberry


----------



## Pipp (Jan 21, 2006)

I saw Pam back on the Net really earlyyesterdaymorning for the first time in weeks. I washoping it was signaling a return to her old haunts, including this one,but alas, that one brief sighting wasit.


SAS and PIPP :sad:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jan 21, 2006)

Pam's schedule hasbecome very overbooked. Due to time constraints she hasdropped out of most of the boards she has been participating in. Thereare a few she will continue to remain involved in as they are excellentsources for the exact areas of breeding and showing that she isinvolved in. We are very fortunate that she was able to contribute toour forum for as long as she did. She brought a wealthofknowledge to RO, and not only in the area of rabbits.

Pam laid the groundwork. It will be up to those who are still here, andare interested in rabbit health and care, to continue updating theinformation and keeping members up to speed on breakthroughs in rabbitscience and health. 

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## Trina (Jan 22, 2006)

AWESOME GAL!

GIVE IT A ROUND FOR PAM! :jumpforjoy:WOOT!

:great:


----------

